# Please Help! I'm at a loss and sooooooo STRESSED



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

My soon to be 22 month old is running this family ragged and has been for MONTHS. I'm at the end of my rope.

She screams, she's up in the middle of the night for hours, she tantrums, she runs away while out, she climbs, she repeats things over and over incessantly in the loudest most dreadful high pitch voice, she fidgets, she goes limp into a pile on the floor, she pushes, she grabs, she is SO SO SO SO loud, she is instigating something with her sister *24-7*, starting before dd1 is even up. The sheer volume of her voice is enough to keep us on edge.

We all (dh, 4yo dd and I --well, obviously dd2 as well) are so irritable, angry, and stressed. No one is functioning in this family (especially myself since I'm up so often at night and then am home all day long till at least 7 pm) and it has to STOP NOW.

Today was the kicker. I took them to the library (by bus) to get some books/play. I made sure she was fed, had extra water bottles with me (she asks to drink A LOT all day long), took her to the bathroom before we left and while we were there (she's 99% pottytrained), tried reading books to her, tried playing a puzzle with her...NOOOOOO She is running around like a madwoman pulling books off the shelves and throwing them around the library. By the time I picked up a book she was over at another shelf doing it again. She was bothering these 2 kids that were playing some game, started YELLING at them to GO away, to STOP (did I mention she has a SHRILL voice), no amount of modeling a quiet voice, reminding her, distracting her, redirecting, stern voice would get her to leave those girls alone. She then pushes her way through to play with a toy that another baby was playing with and made the girl sob and sob. I thought maybe she's hungry again. Took them to the cafe taht's in the library. She's screaming and shouting and standing in the chair and grabbing EVERYTHING in sight, climbing on top of the (wobbly) table, and when I would try to 'contain' her (ie. put her in my lap or just talk to her/redirect) she's go limp and start SCREEEEEEEEECHING.

Now I *know* I should have left, but 1. I have no car, there's no where else to go but outside which means either in the parking lot or in the front near the road, neither of which are good options for a kid who runs away.. and 2. how utterly unfair to my 4yo who is very introverted and books are the only things she's "in to" and 3. home is an hour away by bus and dh was coming to pick us up after work so I was stuck.

What in the world should I have done?
I have a sling, but didnt have it with me today, but honestly, doesn't do much because she lunges forward or backward to 'escape' out of it all while doing the going limp/tantrum shriek.

I have to also mention she hardly EVER gets sugar, NO dyes of any sort.

Please help. The nightwaking/wailing/crankiness (which is often b/c of the need to pee) and the fighting with her sister are the absolute worst. I just literally sat there and wept yesterday during one of their fights yesterday completely defeated.

I need help. Bad.


----------



## unitysmomma (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Luck...sounds like she's crying out for something, When my dd gets crazy coo-koo as /I put it, it's usually time 2 take her 2 the park.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
My soon to be 22 month old is running this family ragged and has been for MONTHS. I'm at the end of my rope.

She screams, she's up in the middle of the night for hours, she tantrums, she runs away while out, she climbs, she repeats things over and over incessantly in the loudest most dreadful high pitch voice, she fidgets, she goes limp into a pile on the floor, she pushes, she grabs, she is SO SO SO SO loud, she is instigating something with her sister *24-7*, starting before dd1 is even up. The sheer volume of her voice is enough to keep us on edge.

We all (dh, 4yo dd and I --well, obviously dd2 as well) are so irritable, angry, and stressed. No one is functioning in this family (especially myself since I'm up so often at night and then am home all day long till at least 7 pm) and it has to STOP NOW.

Today was the kicker. I took them to the library (by bus) to get some books/play. I made sure she was fed, had extra water bottles with me (she asks to drink A LOT all day long), took her to the bathroom before we left and while we were there (she's 99% pottytrained), tried reading books to her, tried playing a puzzle with her...NOOOOOO She is running around like a madwoman pulling books off the shelves and throwing them around the library. By the time I picked up a book she was over at another shelf doing it again. She was bothering these 2 kids that were playing some game, started YELLING at them to GO away, to STOP (did I mention she has a SHRILL voice), no amount of modeling a quiet voice, reminding her, distracting her, redirecting, stern voice would get her to leave those girls alone. She then pushes her way through to play with a toy that another baby was playing with and made the girl sob and sob. I thought maybe she's hungry again. Took them to the cafe taht's in the library. She's screaming and shouting and standing in the chair and grabbing EVERYTHING in sight, climbing on top of the (wobbly) table, and when I would try to 'contain' her (ie. put her in my lap or just talk to her/redirect) she's go limp and start SCREEEEEEEEECHING.

Now I *know* I should have left, but 1. I have no car, there's no where else to go but outside which means either in the parking lot or in the front near the road, neither of which are good options for a kid who runs away.. and 2. how utterly unfair to my 4yo who is very introverted and books are the only things she's "in to" and 3. home is an hour away by bus and dh was coming to pick us up after work so I was stuck.

What in the world should I have done?
I have a sling, but didnt have it with me today, but honestly, doesn't do much because she lunges forward or backward to 'escape' out of it all while doing the going limp/tantrum shriek.

I have to also mention she hardly EVER gets sugar, NO dyes of any sort.

Please help. The nightwaking/wailing/crankiness (which is often b/c of the need to pee) and the fighting with her sister are the absolute worst. I just literally sat there and wept yesterday during one of their fights yesterday completely defeated.

I need help. Bad.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

I realize her need to be outside/play/run/climb. I take them to the park almost every, single day. We also have our back and front yard and they spend time there as well.


----------



## summerleaf (Sep 17, 2006)

Does she have a routine for naps, meal, bed, etc? Have there been any changes to her routine? Any changes in the family that might be causing stress...even something like a job change or schedule change for Daddy's work?


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

yup. she naps at 12 every day, for 1.5-2 hours, we eat breakfast, lunch and dinner at almost the same time everyday. snacks throughout the day. goes to bed between 8 and 9. I'm thinking to move her bedtime up a bit. Other than that, things are the same around here.


----------



## summerleaf (Sep 17, 2006)

In the news today there was an article connecting hyperactivity in kids with sodium benzoate (a common food preservative) and food coloring. I thought of that when you mentioned your daughter snacks throughout the day.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

what kinds of foods have this preservative in them?
by snacks, it's usually nectarines, oranges, watermelon, cheese pieces. I'm pretty sure nothing packaged. Once in a great while she eats a few sunchips (we don't have any at home--if I do get them I get one small bag for all 3 of us to share)...almost no refined sugar (none at home, only when grandparents sneak it once in a while), no juice...

I've been racking my brain in regard to her diet..She eats well/a lot..I make sure they get protein at every meal, they take multivitamins everyday..the only thing I can think of is the past couple days she was especially awful..we've had milk the past couple days b/c when my parents came we got it for their coffee..it's not the organic one i've been buying (we barely buy milk at all though)..i know my 4yo reacted to non-organice milk all the time but that was as a baby..but same thing, lots of screaming, nightwaking..

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................................. ..............................


----------



## astrophe27 (Aug 27, 2007)

Could very well be a milk thing. What about the other common allergenics? Like a wheat thing or a corn thing?

How's her pee/poo? Could she have a tapeworm or similar causing her digestive distress or pain?

How's her teeth? Any last minute ones breaking out?

How much sleep does she get? It doesn't sound like it is restful. Is she getting her full 12 hrs -14 hrs?

What about laundry soap or fabric softener? Could it cause her clothes to itch and bug her?

What about sensory disorder? Some kids are very touch sensitive.

With this drinking a lot thing and the restless night pee thing... has she been tested for diabetes? If this is it and her blood sugar is all wacky over the day it could explain her wacky behaviour. I'm an adult and low blood sugar flips ME out! I can't imagine what it feels like to a kid who can't explain what the matter is with her.

Just some ideas.
A.


----------



## margob73 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had the same thought about diabetes with the frequent urination.

Good luck and try to get some time for yourself! I know it can be so hard but it sound like you deserve it.


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

mom of a diabetic here, how often is she peeing? Does she drink tons more than your other kids? My son was awful, I mean locking myself in the bathroom awful to cry about what a horrible child I had awful-and I know that sounds horrible but I couldn't believe what a monster he was! That was a few weeks before he was diagnosed. He also had night terrors during that time, he would just stand up in our bed and scream. Other signs of type 1 diabetes (it has nothing to do with diet) are losing weight, drowsiness, and vomitting/upset stomach.


----------



## summerleaf (Sep 17, 2006)

Do the multivitamins contain food coloring?

I've seen sodium benzoate in juices, sauces and pickles for sure, but it's in a lot of foods of the more prepared, processed variety.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

from the sound of the replies seems most think it's some outside factor and not that I just have a child who misbehaves for no good reason.

You are giving me lots to think about...I really really really appreciate all the responses..I'm booking a doctor's appointment today and hope to get in asap just to rule out any medical issues...

She's definitely not getting 12-14 hours of sleep. I know that much, I have tried everything I can think of to get her more sleep--she never ever used to nap though and still slept pretty poorly at night so that is an improvement..nursing her back to sleep is not soothing to either of us..she wriggles and squirms and I can't handle it, and besides she wakes up exactly 10 minutes later to pee. (She has this same pee pattern during the day as well) so she's pretty much nightweaned, but still doesnt stop her from asking/crying at night for possible other reasons..as for poops, she's 'regular' from what I can tell...goes around the same time of day..

But yes she is *constantly* thirsty, *always* asking for water (come to think of it asks to nurse soooooo often as well perhaps thirst??), going nuts if it's not right this second. She is the same with food (however moreso for water). Always wants to eat, same thing, throws full out tantrums over food. I wouldn't say she overeats though at all. Just lots of eating throughout the entire day.

Teeth..possible, though she's been pretty difficult to deal with for months on end, pretty much since about 5 months old ..

I don't use fabric softener, I use laundry detergent free from dyes/colours/scents and double rinse most everything..

Yippy, can you describe the night terrors? Because this is just what she's doing at night as well. Just standing in bed and crying. (she's in a playpen in our room - she was in a bed before but kept getting up at night and running out of the room in the pitch black and wandering the house - not safe!)

Diabetes does run in the family (maternal grandparents, possibly my mom), however it's the late-onset one (they're totally different, no?). I would not have thought of that, I just thought of it as a quirk.

Just a thought though...in case it wasn't anything medical/health related, what would I do in these situations? Just prevention? I mean we are out in the boonies with no car so we are stuck home 24-7 unless we take the bus and everything is about an hour away by bus. After yesterday's incident I'm not taking her with me for a long while. I'll just take the older dd on Saturdays or something...


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

something is definitely going on here. Diabetes was my first thought, too. I'm glad you're calling the doctor.


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

neveryoumindthere said:


> Yippy, can you describe the night terrors? Because this is just what she's doing at night as well. Just standing in bed and crying. (she's in a playpen in our room - she was in a bed before but kept getting up at night and running out of the room in the pitch black and wandering the house - not safe!)
> 
> Diabetes does run in the family (maternal grandparents, possibly my mom), however it's the late-onset one (they're totally different, no?). I would not have thought of that, I just thought of it as a quirk.
> 
> ...


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

well, last November, she got strep throat (she was 1) so she wouldnt' nurse/drink/eat anything at all and diarhea (unrelated) and became so severely dehydrated I took her to the ER and they admitted us right away..She had an IV for 4 days or so...

I really appreciate your reply..could you point me to some good sites to look for any other symptoms..

I mentioned in a post a few months back something else that she does ... it 'looks' like what I think a seizure might look like ..she goes completely limp, not breathing, turns blue, after a few seconds she kinda jerks her body slightly..when i posted before lots of ppl just chimed in saying oh my kid does that too when she doesnt get what she wants..i never did ask the dr. ( I really despise our ped. but we have a major shortage of dr's around here)


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

strep throat is one that can trigger it, but usually diabetes rears it's ugly head about 4-6 weeks after the illness. that seizure thing sounds scary, my son (the one w/diabetes) has done that a few times when he's got low blood sugars.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

well, the drinking/wanting water thing and peeing has been quite a while (same with the behaviour problems), definitely months..my memory is not strong enough though to go back to that time..I only remember she was eating enough for the ENTIRE family in the days after she got out of the hospital. It was unreal how much she was eating. I Mentioned that to teh dr. and she just kinda laughed and said 'ya she's making up for the days she wasnt eating"

edited to add: with the 'seizure'/going limp thing I always took that as a sign she needed to eat/was tired so she was more prone to getting herself so upset. UGH. How do you not feel totally like a bad mom...

going to call the dr/s office right this second


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

ask for an A1C test, that gives you what the numbers have been for the last 3 months, they can also test for antibodies. Sometimes doctors just do a finger check with a glucometer, and if she really is diabetic in the beginning her pancreas still has beta cells so she could still produce her own insulin, thus giving a "normal" number. I'm hoping it ain't that.
Another thing could be just hypoglycemia without diabetes, I have that and I can tell you I am a huge witch if I don't get my food and can consume large amounts of food at a sitting without packing on weight (I know poor me







)


----------



## hippymomma69 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I'm not sure this is helpful but....she sounds alot like my DD at that age. It ended up that my DD was special needs (some autism-like behavior but turns out she has auditory processing disorder, sensory integration disorder and is at-risk for ADHD) so I'm not sure if my advice will be helpful....but at that age, she also was a destructive whirlwind and I vowed never to go out in public again LOL She's much better as a 3 year old...I would never have taken her to a library at 2.

...but if you've had her totally checked out for diabetes and the seizures and you find nothing, you might want read the book "the out of synch child". Some of her behaviors to me sound like they might come from a sensory seeking behavior or that she's understimulated by sensory input so she seeks MORE (she's louder, more active, etc). Also, I would wonder about ADHD. It's probably much too early to label her ADHD but there are definite ways she can be helped to overcome some of the ADHD behavior (without medication) - a good OT can help with both the attention issues and the sensory issues.

One thing you might do is also ask your ped for a referral to a developmental pediatrician. They might be able to tell you what is going on with the attention issues, etc.

It's hard to tell online the severity of your child's "symptoms" and if they reach the level of a disorder or not...but it can't hurt to have some professionals take a look and let you know what they think. And you might get some badly needed help!

good luck mamma
peace,
robyn


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

well I called her ped, no answer, my endo, no answer, called my friend who husband is a dr. and he said to take her to the ER right away..honestly, it sounds dumb i know but i feel silly taking in a perfectly normal looking kid saying i think she has diabetes..especially cuz docs/er staff around here are sooo rude.

goin to call an acquaintance of mine who's a ped.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

just talked to the ped..she was so awesome, asked lots of questions etc..in the end she said take her to a walkin clinic TODAY. just waiting for my ride.

Thank you all so much !!!!!!!

Praying everything's ok..


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
just talked to the ped..she was so awesome, asked lots of questions etc..in the end she said take her to a walkin clinic TODAY. just waiting for my ride.

Thank you all so much !!!!!!!

Praying everything's ok..

praying for the best!


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I hope all is well!


----------



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

As I read your op I thought immediately of Type 1 Diabetes and wanted to urge you to have her tested immediately--it can be triggered by a severe illness (which you said she had), and she shows many of the symptoms. I'm glad to read that you are going in for testing right away.

If the results are normal (and I pray that they are), I would look into dietary allergies and food triggers.

Please update us as soon as possible.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

went into one walk-in clinic and they said they were closed. There was NO one in the waiting room and it was still within open hours. They just werent taking any more patients and literally they said 'sorry we're closed' and put up the sign in my face. I said please she just needs to get her urine checked for sugar I was advised to bring her in ASAP or else I'll have to take her in to the ER...She said sorry the nearest clinic is at the corner of x and y.. You better believe i'm complaining!!! especially since the nurses were sitting there talking..um if u were closing up wouldnt you have things to do.

So...anyway took her to another clinic..he asked what was wrong I said "she's been thirsty latel....y" he cut me off whipped out a form and said 'diabetes' and gave me a slip to get a blood test...i'm like 'can I at least finish?" told him the other stuff, he was very uninterested. told me get her blood work done and we'll go from there..I said isnt there a urine test..he said ya ok. gave me a cup and said get a sample and bring it in.i said well she's potty trained i can get a sample now..so we did..the strip came out negative but he said it could still show up in the blood (especially since she couldnt pee under pressure.lol we got like 2 drops)...so we're about to leave and I said well i have other concerns, I'd like to have her checked for anemia and....got cut off again...he says "ya. great idea!" and writes it up..grrrr..gotta love "free" healthcare. we're basicaly getting shoo'ed out..so he says call in a week to ten DAYS for the results. They wont call regardless of the results..what the heck?!
As I'm heading out he says oh and that's a fasting glucose test. You have to take her first thing in the morning...

I'm in the car reading over the lab form, he's testing cbc, glucose and ferritin... and under "Additional Clinical Information" he writes "my religion" WHAT THE HELL DOES MY RELIGION HAVE TO DO WITH DIABETES?!?!?!?!

So needless to say i'm not impressed..I'll be off first thing in the a.m. to get her blood tests done, but going to have dh talk to a friend of his who's a dr. perhaps we can get the results etc through him since I also found out the kids' ped's mom passed away and so her office is closed till further notice..

What a day...


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Oh, and how did so many of you moms catch on to the diabetes thing..I feel even more dumb now


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't feel dumb! You are doing everything you can now, and sometimes it is hard to see things like that! I hope everything turns out okay, but if everything is normal with her bloodwork, and they tell you there's nothing wrong, I would definitely investigate food allergies and other possibilities. Conventional doctors tend to dismiss those things, but they are very real. There's a book called Is This Your Child?, by Doris Rapp that talks about food allergies and all the symptoms which they can manifest. I am sure there are many others too.
Good luck!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

I keep thinking about this but not really sure how to word this. It seems mostly everyone that replied agrees that there is some external factor that is affecting her behaviour. So I take it this is way out of the normal almost 2 year old behaviour, correct? Because I havnet gotten any discipline/guidance type advice but mostly advice to look into medical issues. Just an observation, I guess...If so, in a way, it makes me feel better that I havent totally lost it as a parent who can't even take my kids out in public but at the same time obviously I'll feel sad if she's been ill this whole time and has had to suffer..


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

happy that you updated! Frustrating that you don't have clearer answers!

My son is 15 mos so I don't know what a typical 2 y/o looks like but your description of her made her seem *so* frantic and unsettled. To me that's not typical.

The seizure thing too is very worrying to me.

I hope you will keep us posted. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

my son got tested in the emergency room, took two minutes. Every 3 months he gets that a1c test to see how he's doing and I get the results real fast! And don't feel dumb, I've got a family history of it and I didn't catch it, nearly lost my kid-cause it's not like the symptoms of it are well known. In my family everyone is hush-hush about stuff like this. I really wish their were public service announcements about it, there are for other childhood diseases/illnesses/conditions. I was so p.o.'d at myself. But it explained for my son why he was so out of control, diabetics don't have insulin, which carries energy into their cells, so basically they are starving themselves. I'm really praying it isn't this in your case, this dang disease is wearing me out (I have to wake up to test in the middle of the night at least once) and it's really hard on the family but I can tell you that I get compliments from everyone that he's the happiest child they know, which is a complete turn around from prior to diagnosis. That seizure thing has got me worried too, that's not typical at least what I know of for a healthy child.


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

I agree with PP about the diabetes possibility, especially with great thirst. Or something with kidneys? Maybe UTI? I would want my ped to check for bacteria in the urine, too.

Just curious, is she sensitive to sunlight?


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
I keep thinking about this but not really sure how to word this. It seems mostly everyone that replied agrees that there is some external factor that is affecting her behaviour. So I take it this is way out of the normal almost 2 year old behaviour, correct? Because I havnet gotten any discipline/guidance type advice but mostly advice to look into medical issues. Just an observation, I guess...If so, in a way, it makes me feel better that I havent totally lost it as a parent who can't even take my kids out in public but at the same time obviously I'll feel sad if she's been ill this whole time and has had to suffer..

Definately something going on with your child that is not discipline related, and not your fault.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

her fasting blood glucose was 4.5...Dont' know what that means, the dr. wasnt in and I just asked the receptionist to tell me the number..the bottom of the range is 3.5ish that's all the info I got..

can anyone help?


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

we measure in mg, so I had to google to find out what that translates too (I think they use mmol overseas and in Canada), here's a chart on this link http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...cose/test.html but I don't know the normal range of that in children. Looks like 3.9 to 5.5 is normal. Did they test for antibodies?


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

yes that's the range approx. she used (cant' remember the exact at the moment)..

they did not test for antibodies, just the blood sugar ..she 'fasted' for over 14 hours before the test (no food or nursing). Does this make a difference?


----------



## Yippy! (Jan 2, 2007)

not sure, my son was diagnosed in the e.r., and he was chugging our soda (we were drinking coke to try to stay awake from his middle of the night wakenings) right before we got there so it was reallllly high. They can do an a1c test and that will give you the average number for the past 3 months, it doesn't take that long, just a few minutes to figure it out.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

I just wanted to chime back in and say that I agree it sounds like there is something else going on with your child, not just parenting guidance. I think there are many things that conventional doctors completely dismiss as bign at all legitimate, yet they are very real. Like food allergies, definitely. Dairy, gluten, it could be anything. So if it, hopefully, turns out that it is not diabetes, leave no stone unturned and keep looking. Good luck!


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

I couldnt read and not post. First hugs to you, your days are long and hard so bless your ability to be rational and calm. Also good luck in finding what the cause of her behaviors might be. I hope you find answers soon.


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

Hi there,

I've been following your situation, and I am wondering what is happening? Any new news? Please update when you have time, I'm worried for yoU!


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone for checking up on us...The past couple of days have been WAY better, thank God.

I have yet to talk to the doctor, but from what I've read her blood glucose was well within the normal range, as well as her ferritin (the only 2 things they checked). I'm just waiting for her ped to get back to the office to make a regular checkup-type appointment and discuss any concerns with her.

It's Ramadan now and I find I'm getting a much needed spiritual boost so I'm sure that's helping as well..

We've also been *milk free* since I wrote my first post...I'm gonna wait a couple weeks and re-introduce it and see what happens (do I dare??







: ).

She's having WAY less tantrums, she's sleeping better (relatively), less pee accidents, much more pleasant to be around in general, is even more affectionate lately (or perhaps it's me more in the mood for lovin' on my girls)...I'm doing lots of praying, keeping her well fed, nursing, sticking to our daily routine (the mornings are great finally, the afternoons we need to work on ), they're playing outside more. I'm really keeping them separating for a big chunk of the day (ie. while the little one naps I spend time with the older then when little one gets up, i send the older to her room for her quiet time--she reads, plays with her dolls etc.)

It's not ideal but right now that's working to keep my sanity until I can read more ideas (I've had the book Beyond Sibling Rivalry for WEEKS now but can't find the time to read/concentrate on it).They actually end up 'missing' each other and by mid afternoon they're so happyto see each other. lol

As you can (maybe) tell from my post, I'm feeling better...I appreciate the support from all of you sooo much. It really helps pull you out of that depressed stressed out funk. Too bad we don't have more of that in the communities in which we live, but thank God for the internet.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
I keep thinking about this but not really sure how to word this. It seems mostly everyone that replied agrees that there is some external factor that is affecting her behaviour. So I take it this is way out of the normal almost 2 year old behaviour, correct? Because I havnet gotten any discipline/guidance type advice but mostly advice to look into medical issues. Just an observation, I guess...If so, in a way, it makes me feel better that I havent totally lost it as a parent who can't even take my kids out in public but at the same time obviously I'll feel sad if she's been ill this whole time and has had to suffer..

Hello! I'm glad to see that everything is going better.

Even if I seem to be the ony person here with this view, I don't really think the kind of behaviour you described is completely out of the normal range for a two-year-old! Of course there might be something physical or pathological adding to the stress that your daughter is experiencing, but then again there might not.
My daughter was also incredibly stubborn and would throw herself on the ground and scream wildly, sometimes seemingly for no reason at all. She couldn't manage to calm herself, and would sometimes scream for an hour. It was usually connected with a situation that was tireing or stressful for her, like being in a grocery store or on a bus. Most of the time there was nothing I could do but hold her and try to comfort her, but many times she refused to be touched and I just had to let her lie on the floor/ground and scream. Not optimal, and often very inconvenient (and embarrassing), but I found no other way.








She also had night terrors, she would cry and shout at exactly the same time every night and not remember a thing in the morning.

I don't really know what caused all this, but I assume some kids have difficulties handling the very strong emotions that they have in some phases of development. It got a lot better after she was four. But her night terrors lasted until she was about seven or eight. My sister also had them, she would get out of bed in the middle of the night and just walk around and scream - with her eyes wide open, but not awake.
My daughter is 23 years old now, and she does not have diabetes or autism or any physical or mental diseases, she's a healthy, intelligent young woman - who still has the strength to know what she wants and express her views (just not quite as loudly as 20 years ago).

Whether your daughter is bothered by something physical or not, it sounds like she is benefiting from your efforts to provide a very regular daily schedule for her and give her a lot of affection and physical contact. Some kids need more than others of those things! And remember, she can't help feeling like she does, so she needs a lot of understanding and to get used to accepting her feelings and talking about them. Even if you are the one to do the talking when she is so little.

Btw, I don't know if she watches TV, but it might be worth a try to keep it switched off as much as possible. Especially during the day when she needs to focus on other things, and in the evening before she goes to bed.

Some of this two-year-old behaviour one just have to endure and live through, though, it does pass and even if it feels like it's no use explaining something for the thousandth time and they don't listen, eventually it does sink in.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

NAK
Thank you Rabbitmum for your advice. I really appreciate it. I'm glad this thread got me to get moving and try to find any other causes, but barring any medical reasons this was just the thing I need to hear. (Plus any techniques/ideas)

oh and we don't own a TV. Imagine if we did..I'd be







:


----------

